# getting local network access to cups admin [SOLVED]

## albright

I want to be able to use the cups web interface from all

local computers

I added:

 *Quote:*   

> <Location /admin>
> 
>   Order allow,deny
> 
>   Allow from 192.168.0.*
> ...

 

to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf but still cannot connect from the local network

I must be missing something ...

----------

## zino

Did you configure cups to not only listen for connections from localhost as outlinded in

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Printing/en#Remote_Printer_Access ?

(If that doesn't work feel free to post your entire cupsd.conf file.)

----------

## albright

- that's what I missed   :Embarassed: 

thanks for the pointer

----------

